# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van Salland

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van Salland.


Bezoek de website van Salland


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Salland.*

----------


## Mathilde-1

Salland reageert goed aan de telefoon. Ze handelen alles snel af. Niet altijd wordt de juiste informatie aan de telefoon gegeven. Ze vertelden mij bijvoorbeeld dat alle ziekenhuizen gecontracteerd waren en dat ik vrij kon kiezen. Maar ik zou niet zelf voor een academisch ziekenhuis kunnen kiezen: daar zou een verwijzing van een specialist uit een perifeer ziekenhuis voor nodig zijn. Volgens mij is dit grote onzin. Zou dit nu opzet zijn van Salland om kosten te besparen?

----------

